# Klonopin Diary



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Yesterday I started using Klonopin. I will keep a diary here so people can learn from my experience with this medicine. As far as my knowledge goes Klonopin seems to work best against 'DP/DR'.

Even while I'm against medicines I'm very much aware that they CAN cure people. BUT there is a big BUT, you should only use them for a short period (I will do so for 2-3 weeks max just to see the effect it has on me) and quit. In the period wherein you feel better you should do ANYthing to improve your life. Klonopin may cure you for a while, but it wont give your feelings back thats for sure.

Day 1
-------
This day I took 4 pills of 0.5 mg of klonopin. Since I just emigrated from holland to romania I have all the liberty to experiment with any kind of medicine, since you can bribe anyone here to get anything without a psychiatrist control. This is exactly what I wanted, I want to experience with Klonopin because I know what I feel, a doctor doesn't.

My girlfriend told me I looked happier in the evening. I felt more relaxed.

Day 2
-------
In the morning I felt like usual, not super relaxed. Then I took 3x 0.5mg of Klonopin. I felt quite relaxed all day (might be a placebo effect though). This evening I doubted if I feel anything else then usual. Perhaps the reality looks a bit more real, but im not sure.

I don't feel yet like im in my body, but I will give it time. I discovered that anxiety keeps me in my mind, therefore klonopin might get me in my body (fingers crossed).

Tonight I will take another 0.5 of klonopin before sleeping. My chakras where tested by a friend here and he said my throat chakra (which is the most important for me because it keeps my soul in my head) decreases in night time because of fear. Therefor (since I think fear is related to anxiety or vice-versa) I take klonopin also before going to sleep.

Overall I seem to feel a bit better with klonopin. I have less social anxiety. But I feel that underneath this relaxation is a lot of fear.

On monday I will go to another session of a famous spiritual healer. This guy is great. He knew all my problems just by reading my soul and told me that I don't feel anything. The friend who referred me to him is confident this guy will cure me. And I think he will. He increases my chakra points every session and takes out the negative parts of my soul. He is a highly spiritual person with decades of experience and with the most famous priests as teachers. When I was there 50 people where in the waiting room and it took me hours when I was able to get in. This guy cured people of schizophrenia. If he cures me I will urge all of you to come here in romania to visit this guy (and me ofcourse  ).

Anyway that was a bit off-topic, sorry about that  Tomorrow the next day out of my klonopin diary.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Day 3: Just took 3x0.5 mg of klonopin when waking up. Don't see any difference yet, but I guess it needs time to work.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Lostsoul,

Hope you're doing fine and have good times with your folks in Romania. The loose substancecontrol is certainly something I envy, but plz make smart use of it. This doens't sound like melatonine, so mind the detox!

If you still have the money, you might try an ultrarelaxed combination of bubblebaths, massages, 9 hours sleep, great food, talking and clonopin. 
Im sure as hell you'll have some improvement over 2 months. And if you feel comfortable with it you can eat fish and start off with easy to eat dishes like "kibbeling".

Be safe,


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Robert  Nice to hear from you again. I hope you're still doing fine.

When you have time/money please come visit me in bucharest


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Day 4: Took 4x0.5 mg when waking up. Nothing life changing. Feel tired most of the times. I kinda gave up on klonopin, I don't think this will change my state. Anyway, I will try it for a week and lets see what happens.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Day5: Took another 4x0.5 mg of klonopin after waking up. In the morning I felt not too good, but when the klonopin kicked in I felt quite relaxed. It seems to make me happier and more easy going. Also, somehow I seem to feel the sun more (which is a sign that someone is coming out of depression).

Today I went to my spiritual healer here in Bucharest. This guy is the follower of the most famous priest here and he is extremely wanted. When I was in the waiting room 50 people were there, many traveling hundreds of kilometers to be 15 minutes with him. He increases your chakra points. This was my second session and my chakra points increased by 15%. I will now have longer sessions with him and more often because this guy is awesome. He cures all kind of deceases, he even cured several times people with schizophrenie.

Anyway, I'm not betting on one horse, or even two. I do several things to keep improving myself. Candida diet, klonopin, excersise, spiritual stuff, meditation. This will be the answer for me without a doubt.

Keep up the hope people. Do Body Scan meditation! Please! 1 hour a day.

Thanks for reading my posts. May god bless all of you. And remember, suffering has a reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello, i think it's nice your making a diary, I wish more people did everytime they tried some medicine so other people know more about it before they make their final choice.
I went to my doctor today because of some heavy panic attacks, I decided for the first time, I'll take some medicine.
So I got some Sobril Oxazepam today, I was having a major panic attack in the doctors office so the doctor saw how serious it was, so he gave me this.
I haven't taken any yet, have you tried Sobril before?
I want to know what to expect


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

No, didn't try that one before.

Klonopin seems to help me quite a bit, but it doesn't help me too much (yet) on the OCD and dp/dr. It just calms me down a lot.

After my visit today of my spiritual healer I told him that I was to see him more often and have longer sessions. I really do think he is the key out of it. So if I do recover through him I will invite all of you to visit me here in romania. One advantage of me emigrating to this rotten country is that prices of psychs. and healers are dirt cheap  I paid 40 RON for the healer today, which is aprox. 10-12 euros. For a psych I pay 50 RON. In holland I paid 120 euro per session :evil:

Then I suddenly stopped going and calling this psychologist because she seemed to pretend caring about me but only giving shit about the money, I hate (most) psychs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Same here, I want to go to a spiritual healer/teacher , but I live in a small town in a small country, so I have very little choice unfortunately.

I'd love to come visit you, except my fear for flights(have never been on a flight) so I have to get out of my panic disorder first.
I'd love to visit you tho, you seem to share the same perspective on this as me.

I have figured my biggest fear is extential angst, have you also got this?
If so have you asked your spiritual teacher about it?
I think every person has it, only most people don't focus on it, just like everyone has anxiety towards dying, but some people can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Day 6: Again I took 3x0.5 mg klonopin in the morning (and as always 0.5 mg before going to sleep).

In the morning I felt not that great, klonopin seems to need 2-3 hours before it starts to kick in. I'm now full of energy (although I know I can get even more) and I talk to everyone, almost to a rude point, but people like it. I even talked for 15 minutes with a cab driver here in romania who didn't understood english 

I'm now in my office and talking almost aggresively - with humor - and a lot of energy to one of my employees.

But I'm still doubting if this world is real. But in the same time I have moment I doubt I'm doubting this, very confusing shit.

I am VERY grateful that my mood changed this way. I love the energy, I'm more happy etc.

But the thing I wish for most is to get my feelings back. But people always want more and more and more, so I decided I will try to be satisfied with this now 

MentallyIll: I would love to meet you also sometime, you seem like a good-hearted guy (like most - if not all - people on this forum).
About fear of dying, this is the main problem of DP/DR. This is why we stay HIGH (as in, we are in our head) and we don't shoot back to our body. Take away the fear of dying, take away the fear of going insane and DP/DR can't exist.

TIP: Today I started playing with some erasing gum (no idea whats the name for this), gum to erase pencil scratches. I play with it constantly in my hand, and it relaxes me. It has two purposes, no three. First: Increasing "felt sense". 2nd: Distraction. 3rd: relaxation. And for the IT'ers under us (many of us): it's anti-RSI.

God bless all of you (not only the americans  ).


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm feeling quite a lot better on Klonopin. More energy, more outgoing, less shy, I say whatever I want whenever I want. But my GF is saying that my eyes look drugged. Because of this she has hidden the medicine for me (after having a big fight). She cares and supports me so much (she is a princess), and also a good friend of mine. But they don't understand this shit.

Anyway I told her I at least have to build off Klonopin slowly because it's dangerous.

I kinda feel pissed on her for her taking control over my decisions, but on the other hand she now lives a year long with a guy who is in deep shit and she is suffering because of this too... Complicated situation.

Anyway, I will now have make a Candida diet diary on this forum, because I have reason to believe this will heal me within two weeks. I always had problems with parasites etc.

Please check if you are bleeding around your anus sometimes when going to the toilet. I do have this and it is a sign of either stomach cancer or parasites, candida etc. (as far as I know). Candida can be the cause of dp/dr. Have yourself checked on parasites and stuff.


----------

